# laci lebeau dieters tea



## sugarbaby (Jun 24, 2002)

Has anyone used laci lebeau dieters tea for constipation? It does contain senna.


----------



## Bumbrage (Dec 27, 2001)

After trying laxatives and suppositories, someone recommended that tea to me. That stuff gave me the most horrendous cramps, poisonous gas and fluttery heart! It was the most dramatic effect of anything I've tried putting in my system. After I tried & re-tried it several times, hoping the violent effect wouldn't be so bad, I swore off it forever. I seriously think it could do major damage. I mean it dehydrates you so bad and affects your cardiovasc. system- it cannot be good for you. Watch out!


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

I wonder what is in the ingredients to cause such side effects. There could be licorice, and sometime licorice can cause elevated blood pressure. Do you have a list of the ingredients in the tea ... and have you or anyone else tried it.I use Smooth Move by Traditional Medicines ... which is OK, but has licorice in it ... it would be interesting to compare ingredients. Unfortunately I'm unable to leave the house (due to pain) so I do not have access to this product.


----------



## sugarbaby (Jun 24, 2002)

I first heard about the Laci Le Beau tea in a local newspaper article that was written by an M.D. I have used it after my evening meal for probably 12 years and it does produce results. Other things I have tried are Metamucil, Fibercon, and Aloe, but I always go back to the tea because they are not effective. I would like to do something different, but I don't know what to try, and am looking for suggestions.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

If the tea contains senna, doesn't it lose it's effectiveness after a while and doesn't it irritate the stomach?I need to find some other tea to try, because Smooth Move doesn't seem to be working that well anymore. Does anyone know the ingredients in this tea? Would really appreciate this info.


----------



## Loredana (Jul 15, 2002)

I have not tried Laci Le Beau or Smooth Move but have tried Ever Natural Slim Tea by Tea Tree which i don't take to slim but to clean out my system. It does not contain senna but "Malva Veticellata" whatever that is. I am afraid also that this tea is not healthy but it's the only thing that works effectively. It does give strong stomach pains if you ignore the urge to go to the toilet and don't go immediately.


----------

